# [email protected]/[email protected]/[email protected],2nd game



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Not a very worrisome game it should be a win unless they take 3 quarters off and let them hang around.


----------



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: [email protected]*

Kings = 44 points in second *half*.
Jazz = 44 points in third *quarter*.
Off the backboard assist from Williams to Miles for dunk.
That about sums it up.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: [email protected]/[email protected]*

Nets should be a win was Deron going to play this one?


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

*Re: [email protected]/[email protected]*

Deron played, but AK hurt his ankle and left after only 10 minutes. It's too bad because Andrei was one of the few Jazz players who had shown some defense tonight.


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

*Re: [email protected]/[email protected]*



BirdDogger said:


> Deron played, but AK hurt his ankle and left after only 10 minutes. It's too bad because Andrei was one of the few Jazz players who had shown some defense tonight.


All of their injuries/absences are getting pretty ridiculous, huh? Each of the Jazz 4 best players have missed multiple games so far. I think they are going to be fine if they can get healthy, but right now that is a big *if*.


----------

